
The Rise and Fall of a Graduate School Applicant - prakash
http://bhanwara.blogspot.com/2008/02/rise-and-fall-of-graduate-school.html
======
gaius
I am suspicious of this Bhanwara character. There was a post of his on HN a
little while ago about how Visicalc was written in LISP that didn't ring true,
and now he claims to have taught RMS the philosophy of Free Software. Every
one of his stories is about how he could have been an amazing success if it
wasn't for some factor outside his control, like people scheming against him.
I think what we have here is a Walter Mitty character.

